# Is there any NFs out there that actually LIKE shopping??



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, so typically when I see someone's profile and on their list of hobbies they put "shopping" I instantly think to myself "SF type".

I have known a few ENFPs and ENFJs and I couldn't see any of them list "shopping" as a hobby, as they seem to have found more better things to consider as a hobby. I don't know of any INFPs in real life and I know for myself, an INFJ, I really don't care for shopping. I may do it on a day when I know I need some clothes or its a nice day and I want to feel "fresh" but I don't ever like to spend a day shopping or anything like that. I get in, get out, and get on with my life.

The only place where I may really spend some time shopping is at Borders.... and that's because I can buy coffee or tea there while searching through/reading books.


So, am I right or wrong on this hypothesis? If there are any NFs out there that really truly do LOVE shopping, then please speak up.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

lately im more into window shopping. i used be thrill by buying pretty makeups and whatnots, but now i only want to spend on the things i need. not only because of the money that i spent on, but also because thing will pile up if you dont really use it.


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

I like to go to malls for the show. The people watching can be fantastic. Shopping itself is a chore.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

AgAu said:


> I like to go to malls for the show. The people watching can be fantastic. Shopping itself is a chore.


Oh yeah, I could people watch all day where ever I am. I just can't shop for very long though... and if I do, I often like to go by myself so I can get in and get out. Its whenever I'm with an SFJ friend that it drags on forever..


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't consider it a hobby. How much I enjoy it depends on what I'm shopping for. I love going to the fabric store, and sometimes thrift stores. I HATE grocery shopping or buying practical things. 

I had an ENFJ friend once who was totally crazy about shopping, who would do it with me as a bonding experience. That was fun, but only because she was there, not because of what we were doing.


----------



## Baby Blue (Nov 22, 2010)

I love shopping for books and flowers...but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Latoslapise (Nov 11, 2010)

For the most part no I do not like to shop, but there are times when I get this urges and just go out and buy stuff for the sake of buying it. In these moments I find myself enjoying shopping, but then later I find myself wondering why:crazy:


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Latoslapise said:


> For the most part no I do not like to shop, but there are times when I get this urges and just go out and buy stuff for the sake of buying it. In these moments I find myself enjoying shopping, but then later I find myself wondering why:crazy:


Yeah I do that too. I just have little "I feel like shopping" spurts.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

snail said:


> I don't consider it a hobby. How much I enjoy it depends on what I'm shopping for. I love going to the fabric store, and sometimes thrift stores. I HATE grocery shopping or buying practical things.
> 
> I had an ENFJ friend once who was totally crazy about shopping, who would do it with me as a bonding experience. That was fun, but only because she was there, not because of what we were doing.


See, ENFJs are the only NF type that I could possibly see actually enjoying shopping. But I just know that of the few that I've been friends with this is not really true for them. Not sure if its really a good way to measure type preferences or not.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It depends on what it's for. I'm generally fine with grocery shopping and I tend to like book stores, but I can't stand much else. I prefer online shopping for most other things...especially for clothes. But I have bad experiences with my mom forcing me to go shopping with her and my grandma, which takes hours. It's very draining. Though I don't even think I'd like to take solitary trips clothes shopping.


----------



## Jasette (Jan 15, 2011)

It depends on how I feel. Most of the time I don't mind it... sometimes I find it really annoying, other times I absolutely love it. I guess the last option makes me a unique NF? Hahaha.

I'm kind of a girl who appreciates personal comforts, so I often really like shopping for clothes at places I know will have my size and style (ie, Old Navy). I like getting stuff. Shop therapy is usually helpful for me. Especially when it's clothes that fit and make me look good. There are times when I need shop therapy, and then I try things on and think I look terrible in everything and just give up... that's when I hate shopping.

I really don't like shopping with other people, I just like treating myself. 

EDIT: I definitely wouldn't list it as a hobby or an interest, though... XD just, you know, sometimes I go shopping.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I just want to get it over with. I'm pretty picky in what I buy. I know what I want. I just want to get in and get out so I can let the depression over spending too much money begin.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Jasette said:


> It depends on how I feel. Most of the time I don't mind it... sometimes I find it really annoying, other times I absolutely love it. I guess the last option makes me a unique NF? Hahaha.
> 
> I'm kind of a girl who appreciates personal comforts, so I often really like shopping for clothes at places I know will have my size and style (ie, Old Navy). I like getting stuff. Shop therapy is usually helpful for me. Especially when it's clothes that fit and make me look good. There are times when I need shop therapy, and then I try things on and think I look terrible in everything and just give up... that's when I hate shopping.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can relate. When I go shopping, its typically because I've had a rough work week or something and I want to just buy myself some nice things to "feel good" (which, I can see that in itself as a feeler trait). I may one day be like "Hmm... I like these fashion scarves I have and I should get more colors of them to mix it up". I usually have an idea in mind... or I just shop online and then if I see it is at the store then I go to the store to buy it rather than pay for shipping.... that is, if I'm living close to a town with a mall. :dry:

I guess the line is: Do you consider it a HOBBY or an INTEREST? Maybe?

Lets continue on with discussion and find out!! roud:


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

I generally hate it.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

If I had the money I would love shopping! I'm a bargain hunter and I like to express myself through clothes as well as art and my hair . When i shop it gives me time to myself I do much better shopping alone. Some friends hate shopping with me because I take hours since I like to compare prices. I will go to one store look at the price and try to find a cheaper version elsewhere. Window shop for hours then bargain shop for hours. I also have a hard time making a decision especiall with a tight budget so if I have a handful of clothes I usually will leave with two items after convincing myself I don't need it. Online shopping is pretty much the same I will compare prices for weeks or months because in my mind when I shop I must get the best deal I hate finding out I could of saved money on anything I buy from food to clothes to books to gifts:tongue:


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't mind shopping, but definitely wouldn't consider it a hobby by any shot of the imagination. Unless we're counting book stores in which case, I would love to have the job title of Haunter of Book Stores, but that's a whole different story.

I do tend to go window shopping/people watching with friends, and even by myself occasionally since shopping malls and plazas are some of the few places where I can go that are nearby where I expect to be left alone if I don't want to talk to anyone, so it's great thinking time. (that feeling of being completely alone while surrounded by people is actually a feeling I enjoy.) Especially since there can be bits of conversation or something I catch out of the corner of my eye that can inspire me in some way without me realizing it.

So, I guess it's not shopping itself that I enjoy so much as the atmosphere and wandering around and seeing/hearing new and different things that I enjoy.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I love grocery shopping sometimes, and that's probably because I enjoy cooking as a hobby. Then again, I also like being able to buy beauty products at the drug store, and I love being able to have enough money to get things at the mall.

On the other hand, trying on clothes stresses me out...I actually tend to avoid clothes shopping even though I like having new clothes.

I agree with the above person who says they enjoy wandering around and seeing new things.

I'm definitely not one to be going to the mall as a regular thing, and also not one to be shopping with a bunch of other women, usually.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it if I had more money. To some extent, I find the whole process of walking around a store tedious, but if I had more money I would find it more entertaining. 

I am happy with what I have (for the most part) though. I am just saying this is what would make it more ideal.


----------



## Saffronialily (May 6, 2010)

I love highly efficient and focused shopping for purely creative purposes. I love shopping for journals, it is my go to form of artistic expression. Creative writing is the only true artistic strength I have. I like to find journals that are beautiful and inspiring. Something worthy of the work that will cover the pages. 

I love shopping for paint, bed linens, picture frames, dishes, decorative pillows, ethnic accent pieces, art work, etc... Anything that I can use to create an inspiring home.

I have the same mentality when it comes to creating a wardrobe. I almost have a pathological need to express my every being in my own personal asthetic. It keeps my mood up, and it keeps me passionatly productive.

And I consequently cannot go without buying books, they are my nourishment!

So yes I LOVE to shop, the 4 times of the year I actually do it.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

I love going to buy items of interest to me, books, movies, music, instrument accessories and instruments themselves. I also enjoy buying clothes that are going to fit into my clothing cycle I've got going, although it's more of a cyclone than a cycle. I guess I take more pleasure in thinking of the amount of joy I'll get from the items in the future. Especially since the entertainment that I purchase has a chance (and that's all there really needs to be with me) to be really exceptional and touching to me deep down inside. I'm the type of guy who will buy a CD based on the cover art in hoping that I find some unknown treasure that's waiting for me, I've actually been pleasantly surprised a bunch of times too so I stick with it.

Oh, also just wanted to add I don't see it as a hobby, it's just a task I do in order to receive goods.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I like shopping but always have a little nagging voice (probably my mum subconsiously) which tells me to check if I really really need the thing I want >_> It means I rarely buy things. I love books, art, games, comics and such, but clothes shopping is a pain =_= especially shoe shopping. I now become silent in a shoe shop, even if I'm not in there for me. Probably my mind shutting down and wanting to run away XD


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

While I like new, exciting things, I'd prefer to actually do something than to shop. I detest the actual act of shopping.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I love shopping, especially with other people.

I'd never call it a hobby, but it's certainly fun to do with friends. But hey, I love cute clothing.. weirdly, I'm also extremely tight with my money.
If I'm in a lazy mood, though, I can't be bothered.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Went on a shopping mission with an ENFP on monday he got a new job and needed a new suit. It was fine but with done other activities togther that i enjoy more. I was starting to get cranky when we didnt have time to stop for coffie and cake. He has real trouble making decissions so I felt usfull and the usual INFJ-ENFP bickering over minor deatils was also fun in a new environment, but overall I think we were both more spurned on by the idea of rewarding orselfves with a nice long coffie and cake and when we didnt get the chance to make that happen it kinda spoiled the whole day, shopping was a necceity the fun activity would have been eating out. I enjoy the out come of shopping in the sence of feeling good about wearing my stylish new purchases but not any real enjoyment of an activity. 

I tend to alwys try and stop for lunch or shop in a pretty with parks or big shiney department stores. I felt happier shopping with an NF that I have with any other type. It would seem we had the same motivation.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

nottie said:


> I love shopping, especially with other people.
> 
> I'd never call it a hobby, but it's certainly fun to do with friends. But hey, I love cute clothing.. weirdly, I'm also extremely tight with my money.
> If I'm in a lazy mood, though, I can't be bothered.


 Haha I'm tight with money too, but only with myself really. I always spend alot on other people then debate about spending on myself XD


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I love online shopping and making purchases, but I don't like going into stores with overbearing sales people.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

I like clothes shopping a lot because I like to dress up.


----------



## Mandi (Nov 28, 2010)

I looooove shopping! But I also hate it because then I realise I don't have a lot of money and I have to be careful what I spend and force myself to think if I need the particular thing I'm drooling over or not... and then I feel sad, because I can't get it. =(


----------



## xnamidaamex (Mar 5, 2011)

I like grocery shopping. I like going to grocery stores, pharmacies... I also like going to the mall, when I finally convince myself to get out of my house. I abhor browsing, though. I need to have an idea of what I want before I can shop. I don't think this stems from any personality trait, though.


----------



## lynnemeerkat (Mar 18, 2011)

I like shopping for groceries, too. Especially when I'm alone. But perhaps that's because I don't do that very often. 
I look at the people and at all the different things and dream of the places where the they came from and am thrilled because there's such a lot of stuff I could do with all the products and I love cooking.
I like going shopping for clothes with friends, too. But somehow, if I'm with other people I just try things on, especially things that I normally wouldn't wear and I actually buy something when I'm alone.


----------



## mariana_sueli (Jan 6, 2011)

I am quite fond of book shops. Usually most shops don't captivate me very much...But I think if I could, i'd live in a bookstore ^^


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

If there is ice cream, a smoothie, a tasty fast food joint, or I know exactly what I need, I like shopping. Browsing, I hate this.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Not clothes shopping. I'm really tall and really skinny. My long legs make pants/jeans an ordeal. Not to mention it makes me walk faster and get impatient at all the short people in my way. My long arms make it IMPOSSIBLE to find coats. Even after getting stuff tailored, it's never long enough. And my long limbs are even MORE difficult to accommodate in my size: I'm a Small in tops, and a size 2.

My FEET are size 11 (shut up, I'm almost 6ft tall), but really narrow. 

And lingerie! I'm a 32A. Impossible to find ANYTHING sexy in that size. I have to special order shit from the internet.



sigh.... Eh.

Clearly, I'm not meant to wear clothes. ;-)


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't even get me started. There are times where I would hit up the mall every week! I'm bad when it comes to clothes, shoes and make-up haha. Oh the joys of being a consumer whore...


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I enjoy grocery shopping when I'm equipped with the sales ad and coupons.

I tend to spend hours in Bed, Bath and Beyond, most likely due to me recently purchasing a house and wanting to decorate it more.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I like shopping online and I like getting something new that I enjoy, but the process is generally not something I enjoy. I don't like being pressured by sales people and I want to take my time to find something that I'll really be satisfied with, but I often would rather do other things with my time.


----------



## lovinUsuju (Dec 19, 2010)

hmm..internet shopping?? lol....i just feel when I go shopping at stores...I could find so much better things online haha ><


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Only when the store is very quiet, and full of lots of interesting/strange/quirky/gadget-like things--game shops, hobby shops, and your odd gift shop are good for that. Even then, it's more looking than shopping. Shopping, I find what I need, buy it and go. I don't stop to look around, or else I walk out with a lot more than I really meant to get, and I dislike doing that.

Shopping for clothes, shoes, or make-up type things don't interest me in the slightest, probably because I'm a die-hard tomboy. :crazy:


----------



## dizzymeup (Nov 13, 2013)

my sister is an infp she loves loves loves shopping. she's cool, composed, great with style, and knows what she wants. i'm and enfp i hate shopping at stores without opinions and help. i feel overwhelmed when clothes and grocery shopping especially. i would rather purchase items online. i used to go numb or cry my entire life if i was taken to the mall. i recently started dressing myself again. my exes always had me looking the way they wanted me to look maybe that was some of my hatred towards being a girl and stores.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

I LOVE Shopping.. I wouldn't call it a hobby though, that seems a bit overrated. But I enjoy buying stuff and clothes, and I can spend hours doing it. It tires me quite much though, and sometimes I get frustrated by all the people.


----------



## Birthday Cake (Dec 17, 2013)

I love shopping but for many circumstances:

- When I give a gift 
- When I really want something
- I tend to buy food a lot, not like fast food or restaurants but I like to cook.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

It's only fun if I'm with friends. Other than that, I get a headache because of the overload of items and no one to talk to. :bored:

If I'm by myself, I'll just order things online! I love getting things in the mail. It's like Christmas everytime I see a package on my doorstep~ :happy:


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

Birthday Cake said:


> I love shopping but for many circumstances:
> 
> - When I give a gift
> - When I really want something
> - I tend to buy food a lot, not like fast food or restaurants but I like to cook.


This sums it up rather nicely, especially that last bit.


----------



## HelloNanna (Dec 20, 2013)

I like shopping to some point, but it's not a hobby of mine.

Mostly I get out to shop if I am feeling lonely and needs to see something else than my apartment or my job. It's never really to ACTUALLY get something - that comes in second place. It's not the shopping in itself that's fun, it's more when you come home and you can use that thing you just needed, like a new pair of jeans or brushes/pencils to draw/paint. 

I don't know if it's a typical ENFP thing, but I get distracted easily, so my mind is everywhere when I'm out shopping. Especially big shopping malls. I'm like "Oh, that's fantastic! Oh, look that's another great thing! Should I buy it?? No, I shouldn't! Oh! Something even better over here!" In and out of shops, so it can actually be a little bit exhausting.  

I love online shopping though. It's easier, and that way I can focus on what items I actually want without running around like headless chicken.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Aww come on, it's not like NFs are so metaphysical that they wouldn't enjoy shopping looolll


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

ficsci said:


> Aww come on, it's not like NFs are so metaphysical that they wouldn't enjoy shopping looolll


This was my thought too! Heh. I actually love it just for that reason... I get so wrapped up in my head at times that shopping is a great way to bring myself out and into the physical world, focused on my surroundings and what I'm doing, which isn't always the case! I find it really enjoyable, especially when alone.


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

little infinity said:


> This was my thought too! Heh. I actually love it just for that reason... I get so wrapped up in my head at times that shopping is a great way to bring myself out and into the physical world, focused on my surroundings and what I'm doing, which isn't always the case! I find it really enjoyable, especially when alone.


Same.  There are sooo many possibilities! I used to grocery shop for fun during a really rough period of my life. There was something therapeutic about it.


----------



## rocknroll_lover (Jun 28, 2013)

It is definitely not a hobby exactly but I don't hate it, I am very focused and speedy at shopping like I literally look through all the racks in no time and know exactly what I want to buy. I am interested in fashion so I guess that's why. I'm just a stereotype-y 19 year old California city girl I guess )


----------



## OQHeckshire (Dec 20, 2013)

Being INFP, I am rather anti-materialistic. I lean toward being a monk, and ownership of anything causes me grief and burden. As a result, shopping causes me great stress. My wife is a fashionable ESTJ, and shopping puts me into "INFP self-termination thinking" mode.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

I love shopping... sometimes...
I do it to relieve stress and have some alone time, maybe to think about stuff. But I love clothes and being fashionable and just that feeling of seeing an item clothing that goes along with other clothes I have just gets me excited lol.

But it would depend on my mood too. I hate walking for too long and I really hate crowded areas.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

i am infp and i love shopping. a Lot. i used to dislike it as a child, but i see clothing as an aesthetic experience and an artistic expression, and i LOVe to plan outfits and learn what i need for said outfits to look just right. i also think that i have a very clear image of what is and isnt pretty in my head, and in order to fit myself in with the "pretty" (which is quite fairy-tale-ish, i might add), i have to get the right clothes. it isnt about spending a lot of money (i thrift a lot) or fitting in with the current trends, it's about expressing myself through the outside in order to reflect what is within.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I quite like clothes shopping.. i feel like clothes are an expression of self, so when i go clothes shopping it's like "identity shopping" in a way. I enjoy clothes shopping in the exact same way that i enjoy visiting a tattoo parlour, or sharing my music taste with someone. I hate most other types of shopping though.


----------



## Blue Potato (Oct 11, 2013)

I love shopping. I mean, not really grocery shopping but in other places. I like shopping at clothing stores, makeup stores since I'm a big fan, crafting stores and especially Barnes and Noble witch is my favorite place to shop ever.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

I like shopping but it depends on the kind. I love shopping in bookstores, sitting drinking a coffee and diving into a pile of books. The only time I really like shopping for clothes (when I don't consider it a chore) is when I need something to pick up my spirits. After bombing all my finals last semester I went straight to the mall. lol


----------



## INFheyyy (Oct 23, 2013)

If I'm shopping for clothes, I either shop alone or with one friend and at stores that are not too loud or cluttered. You could not pay me to be a part of anything Black Friday. I *love* grocery shopping. I always go alone and more than once a week.


----------



## shiny (May 22, 2013)

I like shopping when I'm with certain people, but only for a short length of time. After awhile, I hit a mental wall, and I'm just D-O-N-E. I also have to be in the mood. Taking some breaks to grab a cup of coffee or ice cream and sit down in a cozy environment helps me last a lot longer, while shopping at large, noise stores like walmart will kill me much faster. I especially hate stores with lots of different things all mixed together (like walmart!). With my adhd, it's just mentally LOUD and jarring. My favorite type of shopping is books, kitchen stores, home decor, or any one-of-a-kind stores. I also LOVE IKEAs (plus, they have all kinds of awesome corners to take breaks in).


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

God I hate shopping. UNLESS (big unless) I know what I want to buy. But I hate window-shopping.

I have to be with some really good company in order to go window-shopping without going insane. My ISFJ friend loves window-shopping, but the only reason I willingly go along with her is just because we have loads to talk about during it.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Shopping is great, but not all the time.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Do charity shops selling clothes count ? (I am still waiting for the UK to experience true chill to wear a heavy second hand leather jacket for the first time)


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't stand the idea of thrift store shopping. I have no idea what condition the clothing is in, how clean they are, etc.

I much prefer online shopping, now that I think about it. No dressing room lines 

Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenrir003 (May 14, 2011)

For me a shopping experience depends on the moment. I am not fond of huge crowds so malls are something I tend to zoom in, grab what I need, and then leave. But I like to people watch so thaat may eat up some time lol. I do like to mosey around in specialty stores though. Bookstores, home stores, ect.. Something where I can find an aisle and think. I am usually there for a purpose but instead of going in and then expediting, I tend to take my time and amble a bit.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I love shopping. I love sifting through books and movies at thrift stores. I love going to the mall and getting clothes. I love little boutiques. The only drawback is that I usually don't have a lot of money to spend, but I still enjoy looking at the pretty stuff in stores. It's just fun to walk around and think about what you would do if you had the money to buy all of the pretty things. I also like people watching at the mall. I usually don't buy much when I shop; I just like the experience.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

I like collecting things which involves shopping, but I hate shopping in stores. Everybody is so slow, I always go in there knowing exactly what I want to get and like to be done with it quickly. It's also annoying because living in a small town everything here is closed really early and I'm rather nocturnal. In addition its hard to find the stuff I want for example I love my Gillette deodorant spray but they don't have it in store or they never have just plain comfortable clothes that I want.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I hate shopping for anything. I'm in and out.


----------



## hannita (Jan 17, 2014)

wow.. i didn't know this was an INFJ thing xP that's cool.. yeah i've never been crazy for shopping myself. Just in and out with what i need.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Shopping?


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the experience of just having acquired pretty new things. The physical side of shopping - fluorescent lights, having to try on clothes, pushy salespeople, wondering if there's enough money in my account to cover my transaction? I could do without.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an impulse shopper, I wont think about shopping until I'm actually in the store buying the whole damn inventory.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Ugh, shopping. I only shop when I absolutely have to, and even then, I'd probably procrastinate to do it.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

If we ever get weed dispensaries in my state, I will enjoy shopping. Until then... meh.


----------



## cielo_nlu (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't stand clothes shopping for more than 30 minutes at a time. So. Incredibly. Draining. Would much rather do that online if at all.
Grocery shopping is doable when necessary, book store/coffee shop/gardening is excellent.


----------



## Zjin (Aug 11, 2012)

I do not like shopping. I do like to walk in megastores and observe the shopping people... Just fantasizing about their personalities (I am nog a stalker).....I just pretend tot be shopping, so I am nog considered a total nut...


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Hate shopping. I'd rather volunteer to have the effects of acid tested on my eyeballs than go to a mall. I can watch people at a million other places than a mall.

Now a genuine antique mall, on the other hand.... *smile*


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

So many people don't like shopping :shocked:

I actually love it though, of course I spruce it up a bit (if you may).
Book shopping needs no sprucing, people have to drag me out of a book shop where I'll have found all these books I want but can't afford and I'll just sit there like "please? :sad:"
Grocery shopping can be fun, I'm one of those childish people who uses the trolley like a scooter so... And all the food! THE FOOD PEOPLE! I mean I can just be wondering listing all the recipes I could include with this one thing! And they have pretty good music at times. And if it's not a grocery store it's the market and that's a hell of fun, especially for people watching.
Shoe shopping though is like book shopping... Me + Shoes = Perfection.
Clothes shopping can be tedious at times but once I get a glimpse at how great I can look in them I'm set.
Utility shopping like glue guns or light bulbs... I find it strangely calming... Them DIYs though...
Furniture shopping... Give me some IKEA chips and you'll never find me!
Accessories is fun when you're with other people and they put a really good song in the background, movie montage? roud:


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

AlliG said:


> Hate shopping. I'd rather volunteer to have the effects of acid tested on my eyeballs than go to a mall. I can watch people at a million other places than a mall.
> 
> *Now a genuine antique mall, on the other hand.... *smile**


Oh my goodness. This.


----------



## sam127 (Apr 14, 2013)

I actually like shopping(when I have money for that). I really like nice clothes and I put lot of effort what I'm wearing. It doesn't have to be very expensive, but I really like good materials and colors. And I get lot of inspiration when I walk in a street and I see stylish people. I get inspiration when reading fashion magazines. I don't mind to stand out with clothing. I love bright colors, high heels(when in right mood hehe). I still keep it quite classy, simple.


----------



## fatalerrer (Mar 20, 2013)

Could I ever list shopping as a 'hobby'? Absolutely not. Do I like shopping though? Yes. 

I'm more of a browser than a 'shopper' though. For anything other than groceries I tend to spend, what would seem to many people, an excessive amount of time comparing, researching, and considering before I actually buy something. Whether it's clothes, music, computer equipment, new shoes (I spend forever on shoes because if I don't they only seem to last 3 months >.< ), or books I take my time before I buy. 

Not so with groceries, I'm in and out with those. I still enjoy the shopping though; assembling fresh ingredients for a new recipe is somehow exciting. Maybe I'm just getting old and boring though.


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

ENFP here who loves shopping a little too much. For me, it's like mixing a contemporary art and anthropology museum together and then being told, "Please touch everything!" You can learn a lot about a city and its culture by going shopping, examining who buys what things, who wears what styles, and what availability says about cultural demands. Afterwards, when you're walking around on the street, you can people watch and try to guess how much their clothes say about their personality.
I have found it fascinating ever since I was twelve, and I tried being a punk rocker. My parents tried to break me of it because they said, "Nobody wants to talk to you because you wear that STUFF." Here they were wearing Lilly Pulitzer, which I found disgusting at the time. The harder they tried to break me of it, the more I became fascinated by it. I've since given up being punk rock and found my inner era to be the 1960's, but fashion/shopping/clothes are still a huge interest of mine. Guess that's why I've been a shopaholic since I was a teen, lol.


----------

